# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Unclassified wearables >  WELT, smart belt, WELT Corporation, Seoul, Korea

## Airicist

Website - weltcorp.com

facebook.com/weltcorp

CEO - Sean Kang

"WELT : The Smart Belt for Fashion & Health" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Article "Fitness-Tracking Smart Belt WELT Heads To Kickstarter"

by Fritz Gleyo
September 5, 2016

----------

